# Trailer Underbelly



## jetfan401 (Feb 7, 2007)

does anyone have any idea what i can do to replace a 5x4 section of the cardboard like barrier under my 32bhds. a section of it blew off on my last trip.

thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The corrugated plastic sheeting used on the belly can be purchased at sign shops and on line. You may even find some at you local hard ware store.

When replacing it, just make sure you do not run any screws up into one of your tanks.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hopefully Gilligan didnt already run the screws up in the tank for you


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

When you add the section back on, make sure you seal all connections so the wind can't get in there and blow it off again.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Also make the overlap of the two pieces rear section under forward section also for wind.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

battalionchief3 said:


> Hopefully Gilligan didnt already run the screws up in the tank for you


Gilligan must have been working on mine... 3 screws through the fresh water tank.








At least it wasn't the black tank!

--Greg


----------



## jetfan401 (Feb 7, 2007)

thanks for your help already ordered new one from my sign guy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

jetfan said:


> thanks for your help already ordered new one from my sign guy


Just curious, did my post promt you to call him? Just wanted to know if what I said helped.


----------



## jetfan401 (Feb 7, 2007)

i got the idea from you thanks


----------

